# 1964 schwinn collegiate



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 24, 2016)

This was with some other bikes I picked up 5 speed original including tires


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 24, 2016)

One of these in Coppertone is one of my grail bikes. Love the hat and ring decals with the painted fenders.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Oct 24, 2016)

The '64 models(first year) seem to be kind of rare. They're different than the later models. I have a '65 in Sky Blue.
I can see where the '64 could be a grail bike.


----------



## Metacortex (Oct 24, 2016)

Eric Amlie said:


> The '64 models(first year) seem to be kind of rare. They're different than the later models...



What are the differences? I haven't done any research on these and would be very interested to know, thanks!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 24, 2016)

It's funny I almost didn't buy it then I saw that it was a 64 so grabbed it for 25 bucks , didn't realize it was the first year .


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 24, 2016)

I'd be interested in the bars, chain ring, shifter and derailleur if you part it. .......


----------



## Eric Amlie (Oct 25, 2016)

Metacortex said:


> What are the differences? I haven't done any research on these and would be very interested to know, thanks!



The '64 Collegiate looked essentially like the Racer model with the RWB color bands on the top & down tubes, the hat in ring panel decal on the seat tube, model name on the chain guard, and painted fenders.


 

For '65 the style was changed to be more like the Traveler. The name moved to the down tube, no color bands or seat tube panel decal, The chain guard got the enlongated star, and the fenders were chromed. Below is my '65 ,model. It's been modified with a Traveler chain guard, 27" wheels, wider handlebar, and 6 speed freewheel, but you see the basic changes that were made.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Oct 25, 2016)

Here is Cody's grail Collegiate. Not my bike. Just a photo that I saved from somewhere.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm going to keep this one,its the only light weight I have.


----------

